# Rba Rda Coil Resistance Calculator



## zadiac (23/8/14)

I don't know if this has been posted before. If so, then please lock this one. I searched and couldn't find anything on it.
I found this a few days ago on some ecig forum (can't remember where....wasn't here tho) and I think it is a brilliant little piece of software.
You can calculate your coil's resistance down to the last milliohms I would say. Try it out. I tested it and it works brilliantly.
Just choose your language on the bottom left if it's not in English by default.
Enjoy! 

https://db.tt/m3codPx3


----------

